# Biggamefishr on the big dock



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

yes ladies thats right...I fished the pier today...with no glasses either since it was a spur of the moment thing. Saw several kings and a bunch of spanish. Put one king on the pier while me and Tyler were there. Did I mention it was the only king that was caught while we were there and one of only three for the day? Thanks Tmass for the coaching to keep him out of the pilings and for gaffing the fish. As for all the haters that say that boat fishermen can't compete on the pier...?????


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

sweet job josh.. how bigs the king?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Josh,

"YOU DA MAN!!!"

"IN THE HOLE"

All those butthead golf lines you hear on TV...

Did you run down the pier pushing old ladies over saying "FISH ON,... get the fu%& outta my way, I'M IN CHARGE HERE..." ?:banghead:banghead:banghead:nonono:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil

Somehow I think NONE of the above applied...

Good job my friend!!!:letsparty:letsparty:letsparty:letsparty

and...

"YOU DA MAN!!!":letsparty:letsparty:letsparty:letsparty:letsdrink:letsdrink

Jim


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

jim..you forgot to holler "FIRST SHOT" while running down the pier knocking women, kids, and old people out of the way, and stepping on others rods breaking them in half and throwing them over the side for there 13lb king


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

you're correct jim...i showed the respect that gentlemen and boat fisherman should...but in defense of the pier crowd. Everyone was very courteous and reeled in their lines and allowed me to go over them while fighting my fish.



brandon, it wasn't a big fish...12lbs or so. giant head and snake body


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

I go out there from time to time to get it over with.I know what your going thru.Glad you had an eventful day


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice King..I fished with yall today...


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

im proud of you josh


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

why don't you come out there Fisheye???


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Josh----Once a pier rat..............................oke


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I appreciate it dylan...thanks for catching all the remoras that were jackin with folks baits.



thanks ben



hama...I'm not so sure about that, I enjoyed it but I doubt i'll spend any time out there, I might show up on a rough day in april though :shedevil


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *biggamefishr (9/5/2009)*I appreciate it dylan...thanks for catching all the remoras that were jackin with folks baits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






LOL..Glad I could help..Its a rough job but someone had to do it..


----------

